# Lan disconnects frequently on wifi router



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have a wifi router setup, 
internet on my laptop works fine which is connected on wireless
but my pc which is connected through lan with wifi router get disconnected after some time, and to make it work I have to disable and then enable it.

Please help regarding this issue.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 25, 2009)

Netgear PCI wireless card? More details needed. We arent psychic


----------



## mos187 (Dec 25, 2009)

Try disabling dhcp on the router and assign a static ip address on you desktop, which in that case also on your laptop..


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have tenda wifi router,

i tried disabling dhcp server but it didn't worked.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Dec 25, 2009)

Highly doubt its a dhcp issue. as a new IP is needed when the machine boots up, not continuously. if the wired is failing its either a bad cable, bad network card, or bad port on the router. i dont think any logical configurations could be causing this.

just a random thought. you have secured wireless? if someone who should be on there is, they could be spoofing one of your mac addresses or the like.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 26, 2009)

check the forums on your motherboard manufacturer's site and see if anyone else if having similiar problems. also try replacing the ethernet cable and upgrading your motherboard bios.


----------



## mrhuggles (Dec 27, 2009)

USB? if it is try limiting it to 11mbit, if that makes it stable that means your usb is 1.0 or 1.1 and not 2.0 [if you try to get wifi going above 11mbit across usb 1.0 or 1.1 then it will do this]


----------



## XxAtlasxX (Dec 27, 2009)

I had the same problem a few weeks ago !! try setting manually the gateway in your pc


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 29, 2009)

guys the problem got solved.. it was issue of DHCP server, i turned it off and manually assigned ips on the wifi router.. 

thanks everyone for the replies..


----------



## mos187 (Dec 29, 2009)

smartali89 said:


> guys the problem got solved.. it was issue of DHCP server, i turned it off and manually assigned ips on the wifi router..
> 
> thanks everyone for the replies..



i dont wanna say i told you so,
but you are welcome, glad we could help....


----------

